# Cubic Smealum



## I pwned U! (Mar 21, 2016)

This is a design that I have been working on for the past few weeks.

It is a cubic version of Smealum's avatar on a box with box art resembling some elements of Cubic Ninja's box art.

Here is an example of what it looks like on some of the products in my Spreadshirt store:


----------



## Rizzorules (Mar 21, 2016)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpvnoiUNpPw&t=39s


----------



## smealum (Mar 21, 2016)

never thought a cube could look so sexy


----------



## YugamiSekai (Mar 21, 2016)

smealum said:


> never thought a cube could look so sexy


I guess your clone isn't...


----------



## I pwned U! (Mar 21, 2016)

smealum said:


> never thought a cube could look so sexy


Or anyone with the cube's products or accessories that are now available for purchase!


----------



## Ricken (Mar 23, 2016)

ill take 3.14151159... essentially infinite chunks of a 4th


----------



## I pwned U! (Mar 23, 2016)

Ricken said:


> ill take 3.14151159... essentially infinite chunks of a 4th


Which product(s) are you most interested in?


----------



## Ricken (Mar 23, 2016)

I pwned U! said:


> Which product(s) are you most interested in?


tbh the red shirt... if i had a way to buy it


----------



## I pwned U! (Mar 23, 2016)

Ricken said:


> tbh the red shirt... if i had a way to buy it


May I ask why you lack a way to buy it? Perhaps I can help.


----------



## Ricken (Mar 23, 2016)

I pwned U! said:


> May I ask why you lack a way to buy it? Perhaps I can help.


I'm sheltered (thanks grandparents) and not old enough to have something like a credit/debt/Paypal/etc/other stuff/ o wait i already said etc


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 23, 2016)

smealum said:


> never thought a cube could look so sexy


mmm whatcha smea


----------



## I pwned U! (Mar 23, 2016)

Ricken said:


> I'm sheltered (thanks grandparents) and not old enough to have something like a credit/debt/Paypal/etc/other stuff/ o wait i already said etc


Would it be possible for me to order one for you, ship it to you, and then have you send me the payment in the mail?

If mailing the payment is not an option, perhaps you could buy a $35 eShop card, tell me its code, and I could redeem the code or sell it to someone in the Want to Sell forum.


----------



## Ricken (Mar 23, 2016)

I pwned U! said:


> Would it be possible for me to order one for you, ship it to you, and then have you send me the payment in the mail?
> 
> If mailing the payment is not an option, perhaps you could buy a $35 eShop card, tell me its code, and I could redeem the code or sell it to someone in the Want to Sell forum.


The eShop thing would work as soon as i had the money for it (Only have $20 atm)

when i do get the money, i just buy a card and tell you the code?


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 23, 2016)

Let's see what smea thinks lmao https://twitter.com/Splatendo/status/712633849314996224


----------



## I pwned U! (Mar 23, 2016)

Ricken said:


> The eShop thing would work as soon as i had the money for it (Only have $20 atm)
> 
> when i do get the money, i just buy a card and tell you the code?


Exactly!


----------



## Ricken (Mar 23, 2016)

I pwned U! said:


> Exactly!


Alright. when i have the money, ill be sure to notif you. Til then, Smealum in the shape of a cube must wait...

*bows before Smealum*


----------



## I pwned U! (Mar 23, 2016)

Just a quick update for all of the potential customers:

I updated the shop today with product descriptions in the titles of all of the products. This will make the shopping experience much easier and less confusing!


----------



## I pwned U! (Apr 10, 2016)

Here is a bit of an update:

All Cubic Smealum products are *15% off* through April 12 with the use of the coupon code *HAPPYAPRIL*!

If you want to get a great deal on Cubic Smealum items, *make sure to place your order before the end of April 12*!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2016)

I'd much prefer just the cubic head, but slightly bigger, otherwise it looks kinda odd on a non-white shirt.


----------



## I pwned U! (Apr 13, 2016)

I am just giving one more reminder that *today is the last day of the sale*.

*If you want the discount, your order needs to be placed within the next few hours!*

To my amazement, there have been no orders placed at all yet!


----------



## GalladeGuy (Apr 13, 2016)

No offence, but the design is really bad. That might be why.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Apr 17, 2016)

I'd hit that.


----------



## I pwned U! (Apr 24, 2016)

I think that I may now have a customer!

I also want to let everyone know that I appreciate the suggestions. I eventually want to make some improvements on the design, as well as make versions tailored to any specific customer's liking (such as having only the head).

I also think that it would be useful for me to learn more about creating 3D models, and how to apply a different texture to each face of a cube, as well as how to go about recreating the hair in 3D.

This would allow me to have more flexibility for creating different versions of my design via rendering options (another thing I still need to learn about).

Another bonus; the 3D model of the design could be used in a custom 3D banner for the homebrew launcher and/or Cubic Ninja!

If anyone has any tips on how I should go about creating a 3D model, please let me know. I am pretty inexperienced with 3D modeling, and I want to learn as much as possible!


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 19, 2016)

Hey lets thank @smealum for everything by sending him the "rom hack"! Oh wait it's piracy!!! (get us ds roms or else...) Jk ily smea <3


----------



## cearp (Jul 30, 2016)

did anyone buy one yet lol?


----------



## I pwned U! (Jul 30, 2016)

cearp said:


> did anyone buy one yet lol?





Spoiler: Not yet.













Also, mark your calendars everyone. As seen in the screenchot in the spoiler, there is another 15% off everything sale starting August 4!


----------



## cearp (Jul 30, 2016)

i hate to be the bearer of bad news, but, i would't get your hopes up.
i'd wish you good luck but, it's not even your thing really, anyone can upload a picture to a site like this, that just slaps an image an a tshirt. i get that you put together the image though.
not trying to be rude, good to be entrepreneurial, but you're not going to make much from this. ($0 so far)
i just want to let you know in case you depend on it etc, good luck buddy


----------



## Sono (Jul 30, 2016)

I'd buy a Cubic Smea mug, but it's too expensive for me  Seriously, I like the Cubic Smea mugs, especially the neon blue one  But 25USD is just too much for me  Spreadshirt is sure a hell expensive place


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 30, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> I'd buy a Cubic Smea mug, but it's too expensive for me  Seriously, I like the Cubic Smea mugs, especially the neon blue one  But 25USD is just too much for me  Spreadshirt is sure a hell expensive place


Same even worse I live in Canada


----------



## Youkai (Sep 6, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> No offence, but the design is really bad. That might be why.



I second that.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 7, 2017)

This is cool. Not to be offensive, but it looks to be in a similar style to my profile picture xD


----------



## I pwned U! (Nov 7, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> This is cool. Not to be offensive, but it looks to be in a similar style to my profile picture xD


Will you be my first customer?


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 7, 2017)

ayy nechrobump.

i'd buy it if it was a realistic version of smealum cubed.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 7, 2017)

I pwned U! said:


> Will you be my first customer?


Perhaps! If you have XS. xD I'm so small.


----------



## I pwned U! (Nov 7, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Perhaps! If you have XS. xD I'm so small.


Here are the sizes:


Spoiler








If S is still too big, I guess you could get a kid size, but it might be too short.


Spoiler


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 7, 2017)

I pwned U! said:


> Here are the sizes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hmm, maybe I'll buy an S to grow into.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 7, 2017)

You should update the design.


----------

